# Rabbit Kill & Jackdaw Kill With A Gamekeeper Catty



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i went out shooting today to test the new gamekeeper design, i got to kills and the catapult is only 2 HOURS OLD! the first a rabbit and the second a jackdaw, links below,


----------



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

Awsome, would be more awsome if you had a mate filming you stalk and shot the rabbit instead of just se the dead animal


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

I see you got the new design built up and tested. How do you like that design? Does it feel good in the hands?

Raymond


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

radray said:


> I see you got the new design built up and tested. How do you like that design? Does it feel good in the hands?
> 
> Raymond


thanks, it feels good but i have just got to make a couple of minor adjustments, the handle as got to be shortened a little as its a stretch to get your pinky in the hole and fingers in the fork grooves, but its almost there and shoots great to, thanks john


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> i got to kills and the catapult is only 2 HOURS OLD! the first a rabbit and the second a jackdaw.


I m trying hunt since I joined this forum, still couldn't







. Good shooting John


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Man you are fast! From drawing board to something for the pot in just a few hours! You rock!


----------



## Ruu (Mar 27, 2011)

Great shooting!
I enjoy your videos!
Ruu


----------

